# Bedtime snacks



## NandK (Jan 6, 2014)

Both of my dogs have very sensitive stomachs and usually can't make it all night without vomiting unless they have a snack right before bedtime. Normally I just give each of them a small handful of treats right before we head off to bed, but recently I have been considering giving them a small serving of canned dog food instead since I think this would be cheaper than the amount of treats we go through. I thought I heard once that canned food is bad for their teeth is this true? Do any of you give a bedtime snack and if so what do you give them?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

the simplest and cheapest snack is probably just reserving a small portion of their dinner to serve later. Basically serving 3 meals a day instead of the more common two meals with the last 1/3 of the food served right before bed.

Canned food is fine. The bad for their teeth concept seems to be the counterpart to the misconception that kibble somehow "brushes" their teeth as the eat but dry food doesn't clean their teeth anymore than dry cereal would clean a humans teeth. 

Another option would be to make homemade healthy snacks one a week and refrigerate- like peanut butter and pumpkin biscuits or cook up some chicken and rice mush for example.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree with Shell - just feed a late dinner, or partial dinner. No need to give special treats or food if they tolerate regular meals fine.

Is there any people food they can eat? Boiling chicken and cutting it up is much cheaper than any commercial treat and easy on sensitive stomachs.


----------



## NandK (Jan 6, 2014)

We do already feed them three meals a day. And I have tried saving some of the dinner for the bedtime snack but the younger dog gets an upset tummy if he doesn't get his full serving each meal. And their food is so expensive I would rather not use that as their snacks. At $75 a bag each and the bags lasting less than a month I try to conserve it. (I do now order it on amazon for about $20 cheaper)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

NandK said:


> We do already feed them three meals a day. And I have tried saving some of the dinner for the bedtime snack but the younger dog gets an upset tummy if he doesn't get his full serving each meal. And their food is so expensive I would rather not use that as their snacks. At $75 a bag each and the bags lasting less than a month I try to conserve it. (I do now order it on amazon for about $20 cheaper)


Why not move the final meal of the day to bedtime? 

I guess I'm confused because you said he gets an upset stomach if he doesn't get a treat, but then also gets an upset stomach if he doesn't eat a full meal. So why don't the treats upset his stomach? Have you asked the vet about the root cause for the issues?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

NandK said:


> We do already feed them three meals a day. And I have tried saving some of the dinner for the bedtime snack but the younger dog gets an upset tummy if he doesn't get his full serving each meal. And their food is so expensive I would rather not use that as their snacks. At $75 a bag each and the bags lasting less than a month I try to conserve it. (I do now order it on amazon for about $20 cheaper)


It is possible that saving some of dinner makes the dinner meal too small but that splitting the day's portions into 4 even amounts wouldn't make a meal seem to small to his stomach. 

As in, lets say the dog gets 2 cups per day. That's about 2/3 cup each meal for three meals. If you reserved half the last meal as a snack, then that last meal is only 1/3 cup and might seem scanty to his stomach. But feeding 4 meals per day makes each meal a 1/2 cup so the transition may be easier. Since you'd still be feeding the same total amount of food, the cost of the dry food would be irrelevant. 

Depending on what ingredients the dogs are fine eating, you can also try feeding the same amount at breakfast and lunch and then for the dinner and nighttime snack, bulk out the food a little with some pumpkin or some well cooked rice. 

Otherwise though, there is nothing wrong with canned food as an evening snack, just that there are cheaper options also.


----------



## NandK (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes we have talked to our vet. Silas our older dog (1 1/2 years old) is actually on prescription medication for stomach acid issues. Stan (8 months old) is the one with more of the issue. When we first talked to our vet a out it he was maybe 3 or 4 months old and she figured it was just high metabolism and his stomach was getting/feeling too empty and he would probably out grow it, maybe it's time to go back in and talk more about it. Now when I say he gets a treat I mean he gets a handful of treats maybe the equivalent of 5 or 6 milk bones (we don't feed those be quad their stomachs can't handle them so I'm just guessing there). And he gets those in between meals and right before bed to keep his stomach from getting too empty. 

Shell I never thought about adding rice that's a good idea.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

NandK said:


> Now when I say he gets a treat I mean he gets a handful of treats maybe the equivalent of 5 or 6 milk bones (we don't feed those be quad their stomachs can't handle them so I'm just guessing there).


The equivalent of 5 or 6 milk bones is a fairly noticeable amount of food. If your dog, a still growing puppy, is not getting fat on that amount of treats, then I would suggest switching the treats out for his food. That way, he is getting balanced calories rather than "treat" calories. He's growing, he needs the proper nutrition. 

What food are you feeding? There may be a more affordable dry food alternative and that would simplify things.


----------



## NandK (Jan 6, 2014)

Like I said I'm just guessing since we don't buy them. 

He actually eats six cups of food a day without counting treats. We feed wellness core. It was the only food we found that Silas could eat without having any issues. We tried some cheaper foods for Stan but they gave him diarrhea so we put him on wellness brand as well and he hasn't had any problems with it except for needing to eat so often.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

What about freezing some diluted chicken stock? Like, an inch or so frozen in a plastic container (like a cottage cheese or sour cream container), you can put some kibbles in it or treats, or nothing at all, whatever you want.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> What about freezing some diluted chicken stock? Like, an inch or so frozen in a plastic container (like a cottage cheese or sour cream container), you can put some kibbles in it or treats, or nothing at all, whatever you want.


What would be the point of the diluted chicken stock? Wouldn't that be almost equivalent to flavored water? I think that the OP's dog's would need something of more substance. 

To the OP, have you tried Kongs? You could make them in advanced and then freeze them for a few hours. It'd keep the dogs engaged while feeding them. You could fill it with whatever you wanted (wet food, peanut butter, chicken and rice, yogurt (no sugar or flavor added), etc. and then freeze. The possibilities are endless! I have a ton of Kongs because I use them all the time. I make a batch once a week, pop them all in the freezer and use as needed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> What would be the point of the diluted chicken stock? Wouldn't that be almost equivalent to flavored water? I think that the OP's dog's would need something of more substance.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Unless kibbles in it.... or treats, which the OP is already giving their dog before bedtime anyway. Or use regular undiluted chicken stock. Either way, it would put something with calories in the dogs stomach.


----------

